# Hella indicator lens



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi

I am looking for 2 indicator lens for a 1993 Hymer s 670. Both lens are cracked. I only need the front lens and not the whole unit.

They are made by hella. I have emailed hella but have had no response.

Can anyone help and direct a rookie!

Thanks 

Kevin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tried*

Have you tried HymerUK?

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I seem to recall that someone else wanted a Hella made bit for a Hymer and found that Hella only made it for Hymer - Hymer owned the rights to sell it.
So you could only get it from Hymer and have pay whatever price they wanted to charge for it - a great deal of money IIRC.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Hymer do have the rights for the hella headlamps produced for the more recent vans. Search online though to see if anyone has second hand ones??


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

If it's the Hella Carluna rear light cluster, you can get them here:
http://www.caravan-components.co.uk.../BT2955/Categories/Motorhome-Rear-Light-Hella

However, I think those are fitted to later Hymers than yours (1998-2005).

You might find the answer to your quest, and possibly supply of the part as well, by contacting Peter Hambilton in Preston
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/


----------



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

It is the front lens.

I will keep looking and thanks for your replies


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

Try here they have a couple of Hella front indicators listed. Very helpful people too.

http://www.s-v-c.co.uk/category/indicators/


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I would definitely call Peter Hambilton for advice on supply (link in my earlier post). He has been mending and selling Hymers for years. There is an S700 in his motorhomes for sale section (now sold) but I presume the picture shows a similar indicator unit to the ones you are seeking.


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

fionn said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for 2 indicator lens for a 1993 Hymer s 670. Both lens are cracked. I only need the front lens and not the whole unit.
> 
> ...


 As long as the recepiant pays the postage I have a spare round headlamp lens for a dip round beam for a Hymer if anyone needs one.


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

n4ked said:


> fionn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi. I have a 1998 Hymer B584 and have purchased a number bits of lights and light lenses, all Hella, from Caravan-Components. Each time they have been very helpful and the prices have been good. I have also rung Hella at head office in Banbury more than once and found them very helpful and although they could not supply direct and guided me to someone who could! I found it better to ring them than email.

Good luck.


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

try emailing this guy he helped me track down the correct replacement for my Hymer
as it is the same lamp as a golf mk3, ml450 and an old lancia

[email protected]


----------



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

I rang Peter Hambilton but they dont have any.

A new unit will cost £130 each. :x 

They cant supply the lens cover it has to be the whole unit.


----------

